# Bank accounts



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone a BBVA account? They have recently changed the internet access and no English version. They do have an english help desk (i ring from the UK) but the annoying thing is they always ask for 2 numbers from the PIN which is a huge security risk.

Anyone have experience here?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Her who knows everything, tells me that some days it is in English but others it is in Spanish. The log on page just requires the card number and six figure Pin.

The only other alternative is to do what we have done, learn the language


----------



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, unfortunately we are in the UK and I have not registered for full internet bankning. There used to be an "English" link but can't find it. I did ask them when it will be available but no promises.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

United Kingdom - Personal Banking - BBVA Accounts - Current Accounts

Any good?


----------



## cantthinkofanickname (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, actually I have opened another banks Euro account so I can transfer it back and keep it in Euros until (hopefully) a better rate is available.


----------

